# Home grown Morals?????



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Has anyone tried these before? What was the outcome?


http://www.gmushrooms.com/morel/index.htm 

Neal


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Neal-

Cool! I could use some "home grown _MORALS_ " ....


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I just received my Moral spawn today, I looked into your link, Trout, but it seemed like the ****take was a lot more maintenence, having to soak the logs on a regular basis. I think I will try those in the Spring.

Anyway these moral spawn, need to be grown in a compost type bed, with at least 50% being soil. Does anyone have any suggestions of what to start with on the other 50%, the actual compost. Should I buy some peat, or use another material?

Thanks,

Neal


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

You might find compost in bags. Try Washington elevator. Or see if someone has an old leaf pile from last year. Usually I have some but ran out this spring.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You guys sure know how to get my attention. I must give that a try.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Thanks Mike, the directions recommend not using pre-composted material, so I guess the leafs, grass clipping, etc. thing will work.

Thanks,

Neal


----------



## ringnecker (Dec 10, 2002)

I know that this is a little of the subject but have you guys ever found yellow chanterelle's in the woods? My friend (Trushot) was in my woods and found a gold mine. My girl friend, seven year old son and I picked at least 15 pounds. Trushot said that the cost him $10-$20 a pound in his restraunt. These are some great tasting mushrooms! Take a look in you local woods for low wet area's from all the rain.

Good luck


----------



## IT pimp 2002 (Apr 2, 2002)

Just had some fresh ones (well almost fresh) last night. Boy were they good!


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 11, 2003)

I've grown Portabella mushrooms a few times, but the kit is an enclosed box with a plastic cover. They have always produced for me, and for the price they are WELL worth the time. I can't belive that the Kit you are talking about is an OUTDOOR kit. Please let us know how it works out, and what the yeild is like. I'm very interested because my father LOVES morrales, and he would just do a back flip <he's 80 too!> if we could get something like this to work here at our house...

Thanks, Hank


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Hey Eagle Eye, Welcome to the site.

I created my compost bed and planted the spawn this weekend. I won't know anything until Spring, but I promise I'll report my findings.

Neal


----------

